# Both Bettas mysteriously dead over night



## meofsharick (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm very confused as to what happened. I read about that mysterious disease that is posted on here, I'm not sure if it was that or not. Did only take about 24 hours and now both Bettas are dead. They had both stopped breathing and moving yesterday, and started floating around. Draco died over night, Harry had a weird convulsion this morning where he tried to jump out of the water and then sunk back in, dead. I don't understand what happened. They had literally both been fine the other day, it escalated so quickly. Anyone with ideas, it would be highly appreciated, I'm pretty bummed out to say the least.


----------



## CooperS (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you please fill out the questions about your tank found on one of the stickys at the top of this forum? It is hard to diagnose with no background info.


----------



## meofsharick (Jan 19, 2014)

Housing 
What size is your tank? Both were identical 1.3 gallons
What temperature is your tank? They were usually about 76, they disliked it above 80
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Brine shrimp, blood worms, and pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Usually a little bit every day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? About every seven or eight days.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Normally only a third but I had done full recently
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime


Honestly, there isn't really a point to filling out this form, because whatever caused this was something recent and immediate, because all of those features have always been constant for them and they were both perfectly cheerful up until yesterday. My roommate and I are both pointing fingers at AQ salt, which is a weird thing to be culprit. On Sunday I had just done a water change and added a bit of the AQ salt to treat very mild fin rot. The next day, yesterday, they gradually began acting very strange. They were both at the top, not moving, barely breathing, kind of floating against their will. Which quickly escalated into today, where I woke up to my white crowntail dead. My red veiltail was still alive but only just, and he had developed white fuzz on his body. The crowntail may have had it too but because he was white himself, I couldn't tell. I cleaned out my veiltail's entire tank without the decor and put him back in, hoping it would help. He kept uncontrollably darting around the surface and jumping up as if he just couldn't get enough oxygen. He finally banged himself on the glass and had a spasm where he almost jumped right out of the water, and then sank back in not moving and that was the end of it. I literally have no idea what did this to them and my only suspect is the AQ salt because that is the only variable that has changed in the past two days, and it was right after that when the two of them began acting strange and then both died 24 hours after.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

For an unfiltered tank that size, you should be doing 100% water changes at least once every 6 days. You can never see the ammonia, but it builds up super fast in small tanks.

Doing a third of a change every 7-8 days would not remove all the ammonia that was building up. If the fish is gasping for air at the surface, it is a symptom of ammonia poisoning. So with the small water changes, it likely wasn't removing enough ammonia in the water.

I have one of my boys in a 1.5gallon filtered tank, and I still do 100% water change once a week, and clean up his poop with a turkey baster in between water changes.

I'm not saying it's 100% ammonia poisoning that killed your bettas, but with a small tank, water changes should most definitely be done more frequently, and more than 1/3.

The only way adding AQ salt would harm your fish so quickly is if you added too much or didn't dissolve in water it before adding it to the tank.

To say that that there wasn't a point filling out the form would not be a correct statement. Filling out that information allows people to understand the situation better, and help you find a way to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## CooperS (Dec 7, 2011)

I was going to suggest ammonia poisoning as well, but I thought it was always accompanied with ammonia burns, which the OP didn't mention. Regardless, it was more likely a problem which built up over a long period of time; bettas are pretty hardy and can tough it out through a lot of situations, even if they don't always show their distress (remember: surviving is not the same as thriving). It was most likely a water condition issue, as Sathori mentioned.

It would actually make sense that ammonia poisoning was the culprit, because ammonia poisoning commonly causes (bacterial) infections via the external sores it leaves (it would explain the fuzz). Furthermore, I've heard of ammonia poisoning causing both lethargy and sporadic movements.

Anyway, sorry for your loss! The important thing here is to make it a learning experience.


----------



## Zadocfish (Jan 31, 2014)

This is about the third or fourth thread I've read here recently about adding a small amount of salt leading to erratic and immediate fish death. Oddly enough, dispite showing signs of a trend, it's included in each thread as little more than a footnote...

My conclusion, based on the volume of threads about it, is that salt is not so good when used in a tank where the ecosystem is already established. Or rather, some Bettas just die in salinity.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Some species are more sensitive to salt than others and with store bought bettas you never really know what you are buying as far as genetics, salt could be a factor be it a tank under 2 gallons does not take much to overdue it, but I would assume ammonia poisoning, the only diseases that can act that fast are myco and columnaris but you can see they do not look normal so that points to ammonia poisoning or the fish was extremely sensitive to salt


----------



## Sev102030 (Feb 1, 2014)

Although your Bettas are fine now,they won't be happy long term in that small of a tank..Your best bet is to get a 5 gallon tank and a filter,if you don't want to spend too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you sure you added water conditioner when you did the water change?

I agree with the other comments regarding the buildup of ammonia. In a small tank, it builds up quickly, and I do feel that more frequent water changes were needed. However, I doubt both fish would die from it *at exactly the same time.*

To me, there seems to be a more immediate cause of death, since both fish died at the same time. Hence my question: Are you *sure* that you added the water conditioner?

If the conditioner wasn't added, then the chlorine/chloramines could have caused their deaths.


----------



## CooperS (Dec 7, 2011)

Good point LittleBlue, the fact they both died at the same time is actually very peculiar; that would be a very rare coincidence.


----------



## meofsharick (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to this thread in a while.
Yes, I am 100% sure I added the Prime water conditioner, I can literally remember doing it. I did every single time. 
And the only reason I don't do full water changes every time is that I've heard that it's too much of a shock for them to be placed in 100% different water every few days.
Furthermore, that's what I'm saying. They both died _at the same time basically_ and the disease escalated in a short span of like twelve hours. That's why I'm not pointing fingers at all of those things, because the fish had literally _never_ acted unusual, until I added a tiny bit of that AQ salt. And that's when everything spun out of control from there.


On a completely separate note, I'd like to bring attention to the fact that several years ago, I used to have a betta that was kept in a completely unfiltered, untreated bowl. No water conditioners, no treatments, no nothing, and his water was not changed every few days. Just had a tiny heater for when winters came. I'd like to make it known that he lived a full three years with no sicknesses or disease, ever. I understand the importance of a lot of the things that everyone on here talks about, but at the same time I think a lot of people here really overthink it and give them too much of a good thing. I think everyone works so hard to make the living environments "natural" for the fish that they end up being completely unnatural. I think all of these treatments and things have their time and place, but after this experience I also think it's pretty healthy for the fish to be able to work these things out on their own without having humans hassle them with all sorts of chemicals and substances.
As I said, these were the first fish where I decided to be a really attentive "good" betta owner, yet that was the shortest time I've ever owned a betta. That's my point.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I understand what you're saying. I had one that was over 4 years old when I had to give him up. He wasn't in a 10 gallon, heated, filtered tank, either.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

meofsharick said:


> On a completely separate note, I'd like to bring attention to the fact that several years ago, I used to have a betta that was kept in a completely unfiltered, untreated bowl. No water conditioners, no treatments, no nothing, and his water was not changed every few days. Just had a tiny heater for when winters came. I'd like to make it known that he lived a full three years with no sicknesses or disease, ever. I understand the importance of a lot of the things that everyone on here talks about, but at the same time I think a lot of people here really overthink it and give them too much of a good thing. I think everyone works so hard to make the living environments "natural" for the fish that they end up being completely unnatural. I think all of these treatments and things have their time and place, but after this experience I also think it's pretty healthy for the fish to be able to work these things out on their own without having humans hassle them with all sorts of chemicals and substances.
> As I said, these were the first fish where I decided to be a really attentive "good" betta owner, yet that was the shortest time I've ever owned a betta. That's my point.


I couldn't agree with you more. I kept Betta's in a half gallon fish bowl for years without anything but freswater every couple of days, and they did fine.

I don't think it's so much overthinking as it is overkill. You don't need all this stuff for them. A little fresh water and food is all they need. If you live in a cold area, or keep your house cold, then a small heater. But they do just fine without all these chemicals. I never used a heater for mine, and they lived for years and years.

Im sorry about your fish. I think that if that's the only thing you put in the tank, then that would be what killed them. I can also understand why your so upset.
The advice on this forum is not the Holy Grail. Read it, think about it, and then do what you think would be right.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

its really a question of quality of life, also there is much to be said for perception- a fish in a small bowl will never move and so we are less likely to spot them being lethargic or holes in their fins when they are closed.

The most important things are yes, clean water and a good diet, but never underestimate mental stimulation and the good it does for all lifeforms.\

You do have my condolences on your loss though. it is never easy to lose a friend


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

meofsharick said:


> Sorry I haven't gotten back to this thread in a while.
> Yes, I am 100% sure I added the Prime water conditioner, I can literally remember doing it. I did every single time.
> And the only reason I don't do full water changes every time is that I've heard that it's too much of a shock for them to be placed in 100% different water every few days.
> Furthermore, that's what I'm saying. They both died _at the same time basically_ and the disease escalated in a short span of like twelve hours. That's why I'm not pointing fingers at all of those things, because the fish had literally _never_ acted unusual, until I added a tiny bit of that AQ salt. And that's when everything spun out of control from there.
> ...


+1-100% true, and I completely agree


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

mart said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. I kept Betta's in a half gallon fish bowl for years without anything but freswater every couple of days, and they did fine.
> 
> I don't think it's so much overthinking as it is overkill. You don't need all this stuff for them. A little fresh water and food is all they need. If you live in a cold area, or keep your house cold, then a small heater. But they do just fine without all these chemicals. I never used a heater for mine, and they lived for years and years.
> 
> ...


+1-100% true, and again, I completely agree


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

My roommate never uses conditioner, and her betta is fine. I agree it may have been the salt that was unknowingly contaminated at some point during production... especially if other people have been reporting it, I wonder if it was all the same brand... I would call the company and report it if I were you! ammonia buildup wouldn't kill both fish that quickly and some people do far less water changes than this, and their bettas live for a long time. Bettas don't need 5 gallons to be happy. while i agree more water changes may have given both fish stronger immune systems, especially since they did have fin rot, I don't think that the lack thereof was the culprit


----------



## meofsharick (Jan 19, 2014)

I haven't added this but their mild fin rot more than likely came with them from the store, because they were both rescued from disgusting dirty cups with an inch of water each. 
The fin rot bacteria then festered when I added their mini heaters, but died down once the temperature was lowered and therefore wasn't warm enough for the bacteria to be active.
That's when I then thought adding a tiny bit of AQ salt would fully kill the mild fin rot once and for all, because supposedly that's what you have to do. 
Except then they both died.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

How long did you have them before they died?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always used conditioner. I used to keep mine in half gallon containers but have them in 1.5 and 2.5 gallon critter keepers. 3 out of my 4 have heaters. When I get my black plakat she'll have a heater because she's 2.5 months old.


----------



## meofsharick (Jan 19, 2014)

I only had them a month, which is pathetic. Like I said, something abnormal occurred in a short period of time. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## wewered (Jan 6, 2014)

this kind of thing happened to my poor red fish, fishy. He was all cheerful when I woke up and feed him, I came back at around 1-0:40 and he was dead. Whats odd is that when I found him, He lost almost all of his color.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry that you lost your pets. I lost beloved finned friends as well a couple of months ago.

I am deeply concerned with the statements on here made by several people regarding their fish not needing water changes, not needing water conditioner, etc, and living for several years.

There are a few places where the water does not have chlorine or chloramines, but it is very rare. If you do not add water conditioner to water with those substances present, your fish will suffer and die. Chlorine is very toxic to living creatures and especially damaging to mucus membranes (think of the WWI poison gas attacks).

There are fish that survive for years in horrible levels of ammonia. Most fish will die fairly quickly in water like that, (i.e., check out a typical pet store's betta cups), but some do not. Either way, the fish are living in filth. Intentionally keeping your fish in filth is negligence.

You can overdo attempts to treat these fish well; you can worry yourself sick over how perfect an environment your provide, and sometimes fish in the most perfect conditions will die young, anyway.

However, the fact that some few fish survive in very cold, dirty water with lousy food does NOT make those conditions good ones. I rarely make this kind of comparison, but frankly it needs to be said here: There were humans who survived the exposure, filth, and starvation in the Soviet Gulags. Some of those areas today are still filled with the bones of all the people who did not survive those conditions. 

The tiny number of bettas who survive cold, filthy water with substandard nutrition leave an enormous number of bettas who died in those same conditions in their wake.


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

It's funny to see so many people against "chemicals" _and _water conditioner...yet Prime and other such conditioners actually are used to get rid of/neutralize harmful chemicals like ammonia/ammonium, chlorine, and chloramine, all which are toxic to fish. Or, it would be funny if they weren't in charge of other living beings.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

@Northernlights and AudaxViator

Thank you.

Water straight from the tap should never be added to any tank unless treated with water conditioner, period. 

There may be a few fish owners who have had good luck with their fish not dying from putting straight tap water into the tanks, but there are a lot more fish owners who have had fish die from putting un-treated water in the tanks.

Water should always be treated and it really annoys me when people say things like "it's all crap, you don't need that junk" and things along those lines. You are passing bad information along to people who are still learning the hobby and how to care for their fish.

If you care about your fish, drop 5 or 10 dollars and get the water conditioner.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is definitely a contraversial issue... I have always used conditioner but I know people that don't. One person claimed if you leave the water sitting out over night then the chlorine breaks down and isn't harmful to the fish any more. 
I use it because I feel safer doing so, but I don't think it could instantly kill a fish if one forgets to put it in even after a 100% water change. I could be wrong, but i'll admit that there have been times i've forgotten, and my fish was absolutely fine when I did remember and added it after.
Take everything you read on this forum with a grain of salt. Don't overthink what a betta needs to survive (They do not need a heater or filter in MOST cases if you keep a warm house and perform regular changes) and as long as the fish is healthy and happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Chlorine DOES evaporate over night, but many, if not most places now use chloramine instead. Chloramine does not evaporate over night and can separate into ammonia and chlorine, thus being doubly toxic. Tap water also often involves heavy metals and even ammonia. Good water conditioner can neutralize these toxins, but ignoring them does not. 

Filters are optional depending on tank size and water change schedule, but your statement that the fish do not need a heater "if you keep a warm house" is extremely misleading. If you keep your house at 80 degrees at all times then perhaps it would be okay, but keep in mind the water temp will be lower than the air temp in the house. Many, if not most of us here live in the Northern Hemisphere and during the winter our homes can easily be in the 60's. That is NOT a good temp for bettas and can even kill them. I feel sorry for bettas that suffer at the hands of well-intentioned, but misinformed people.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

My bettas have never had a heater until I got one for my baby... my house was around 72 most of the time, and I know about the water vs. air thing too... 
Now my apartment is always between 74 and 78
Bettas can live in lower temperatures. Like I said before, MOST of the time it won't kill them. It does slow down their metabolism and immune system, but it can be done.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

It can kill some fish if there is a high level of copper in the water. Most pipes these days arent copper based but in old buildings or extremely built up areas where the pipes are hard to get to the occasional one may still be. 
The thing to remember is that tap water is safe for HUMANS AND LARGE MAMMALS. We dont even notice the additives and in many cases things our body needs like flouride are added after treatment.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

NorthernLights said:


> If you keep your house at 80 degrees at all times then perhaps it would be okay, but keep in mind the water temp will be lower than the air temp in the house.


None of my tanks are heated, and my apartment is kept at 71-72. My tanks are all warmer than that, even the 2.5 gallon. Right now it's 75 degrees. The 125 in the living room is 78.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

jaysee said:


> None of my tanks are heated, and my apartment is kept at 71-72. My tanks are all warmer than that, even the 2.5 gallon. Right now it's 75 degrees. The 125 in the living room is 78.


Same here, Jaysee. My house is kept at the same temp as yours, and the fish in my gallon tanks are active and healthy


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Valentino14 said:


> This is definitely a contraversial issue... I have always used conditioner but I know people that don't. One person claimed if you leave the water sitting out over night then the chlorine breaks down and isn't harmful to the fish any more.
> I use it because I feel safer doing so, but I don't think it could instantly kill a fish if one forgets to put it in even after a 100% water change. I could be wrong, but i'll admit that there have been times i've forgotten, and my fish was absolutely fine when I did remember and added it after.
> Take everything you read on this forum with a grain of salt. Don't overthink what a betta needs to survive (They do not need a heater or filter in MOST cases if you keep a warm house and perform regular changes) and as long as the fish is healthy and happy, that is all that matters.


Great points, and I have to agree with you.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

jaysee said:


> None of my tanks are heated, and my apartment is kept at 71-72. My tanks are all warmer than that, even the 2.5 gallon. Right now it's 75 degrees. The 125 in the living room is 78.


 
Is this due to the filter running and the lights on the tank being on ?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

futbol1 said:


> Same here, Jaysee. My house is kept at the same temp as yours, and the fish in my gallon tanks are active and healthy



What temp are your tanks?

My betta is pretty active in the cooler water. Probably drops to the low 70s by early morning. But sometimes I wonder what people expect of their bettas when they talk about it being sluggish. NOT saying that it's not a concern or anything, just wondering about perceptions is all. What one person might consider active another might say is hyper active. However, change in behavior is always something to which one should pay attention.

I was just having this conversation earlier today. I do everything "wrong" with respect to keeping bettas and yet mine are healthy and active. And others who do everything "right" have all kinds of problems. I think it has more to do with the quality of the fish than anything else. I know people love to rescue sick fish and all, but I can't help but wonder to what degree that has an impact on the general success of the keeper.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> Is this due to the filter running and the lights on the tank being on ?



I have no light on the 2.5 gallon, and my tanks are all plant free so my bulbs are really old. My lighting schedule is 5 PM till 2 am. There is some indirect sun in the morning. All the tanks have a filter, if not 2 or 3.

There is obviously energy being added to the system. Is it the lights and filters that keep the tanks warmer? Has to be. Is there more to it than that? Entirely likely


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Jaysee I was trying to figure out how the tank water could be warmer then the air temp 

Our goal here is to teach proper Betta care and share experiences. Its up to you if you want to take what you read on the forum with a grain of salt but we have many experienced Betta keepers as well as beginners, since Bettas are a tropical fish the concern over the temp of their water is valid and why so many of us here use heaters. 

I would certainly always recommend the use of a water conditioner for the safely of your fish. 

So read the stickies, read other threads before jumping to any conclusions. Members are here to help, use the forum wisely, after all we all want happy healthy fish


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Even back in the 70's I used a Chlorine remover, but back then there was no Chloramine in the water, so you could get away with not using anything by just letting the water sit overnight. Now with all the junk they put in the water, you have to use something to counteract those things.
Not everyone uses city water, so it may not apply to everyone, but no one should crucify someone that doesn't use it because they don't know the type of water they have. 
Nobody on this forum should take their situation and put it to someone elses.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> Thanks Jaysee I was trying to figure out how the tank water could be warmer then the air temp



To be honest I was quite surprised to find the 2.5 to be warmer. I just always assumed it was cooler. I can't say for sure why my unheated tanks are warmer than the air. I'm certainly not advocating anyone blindly follow in my footsteps, except for the learning the ins and outs of your own tanks part. What will be REALLY interesting to see is how my tanks fair after I move to NC, because Agents tanks are cooler without the heaters. I certainly can't rule out a physical anomaly within my apartment so we shall see what happens


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

mart said:


> Even back in the 70's I used a Chlorine remover, but back then there was no Chloramine in the water, so you could get away with not using anything by just letting the water sit overnight. Now with all the junk they put in the water, you have to use something to counteract those things.
> Not everyone uses city water, so it may not apply to everyone, but no one should crucify someone that doesn't use it because they don't know the type of water they have.
> Nobody on this forum should take their situation and put it to someone elses.


 
You are a correct they should not do that, but when in doubt, since no one who recommends the use of water condition knows everyone`s water situation they are going to recommend one in general to be on the safe side, the same goes with heaters, then each member can use their own best judgment on what as been recommended


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

jaysee said:


> To be honest I was quite surprised to find the 2.5 to be warmer. I just always assumed it was cooler. I can't say for sure why my unheated tanks are warmer than the air. I'm certainly not advocating anyone blindly follow in my footsteps, except for the learning the ins and outs of your own tanks part. What will be REALLY interesting to see is how my tanks fair after I move to NC, because Agents tanks are cooler without the heaters. I certainly can't rule out a physical anomaly within my apartment so we shall see what happens


 
Yes I understand Jaysee and best of luck with the move and getting your tanks set up in NC. My daughter moved to NC a couple of years ago to teach Latin at a magnet school and loves it. You and Agent must be so excited and we will be excited to hear your experiences with your tanks once you get them all set up and running


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with the move, Jaysee. When is this taking place?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> Good luck with the move, Jaysee. When is this taking place?



In the fall  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Then you have plenty of time to make plans and get everything figured out.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agent13 said:


> In the fall
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



6 months to wrap things up up here! 3 months till summer so I have 3 months to sell things, throw things out and consolidate.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

jaysee said:


> What temp are your tanks?
> 
> My betta is pretty active in the cooler water. Probably drops to the low 70s by early morning. But sometimes I wonder what people expect of their bettas when they talk about it being sluggish. NOT saying that it's not a concern or anything, just wondering about perceptions is all. What one person might consider active another might say is hyper active. However, change in behavior is always something to which one should pay attention.
> 
> I was just having this conversation earlier today. I do everything "wrong" with respect to keeping bettas and yet mine are healthy and active. And others who do everything "right" have all kinds of problems. I think it has more to do with the quality of the fish than anything else. I know people love to rescue sick fish and all, but I can't help but wonder to what degree that has an impact on the general success of the keeper.


 I definitely agree with you here


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I also have about 72* almost in all my tanks. 
*meofsharick* i am so sorry for your loss I think similar things have happened to most of us. Please don't feel bad, i guess next time you will be more experienced and more able to pin down the problem. The key is learning and trying again. I hope you will rescue another betta, those sweet little faces looking to you through a small cup.


----------



## meofsharick (Jan 19, 2014)

NorthernLights said:


> I am deeply concerned with the statements on here made by several people regarding their fish not needing water changes, not needing water conditioner, etc, and living for several years.


Okay, so I'm pretty sure everything about my post has been blown way out of topic at this point.
To start off, I think one of the reasons I personally always was fine using plain tap water was because I don't live in a city with a public water systems, I live in a rural area with a well. Well water is very different from city water, there is no chlorine, that's why my fish were always fine without added things. And I mean anything. It doesn't matter if it "concerns you" that something weird works for me. I said it once and I'll say it again: I NEVER used to do any of these things you're "supposed" to do for your betta, and all of mine used to lived full life spans of about three years, like it or not. Then the one time I decide maybe I should give it a try, and they're dead after a month. I'm no longer interested in what I "should and shouldn't" be doing. I'm going to do what I know to do, and that's go with my instinct, which is what kept my past fish alive and healthy. No diseases ever. I'd never even seen fin rot before this. 
Not sure as I'll be using this site as my bible for fish anymore, maybe just as a guide once in a while. But thank you to the few people who understand my point that these forums are not law, it is best for the owner to go with their gut and if it works, it's not stupid.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

We all love our pets , and there is no law or you ''must'' ''you have to''. We all do it differently. And as long as we care, i guess it a good way. Any pet that we have, it a life saving, we give them life and our love. Just like you said we go with our instinct that eventually will lead to the experience . We try one way and its not works , if it not work we try other way. I did it myself with fish. My first betta live just a year. My second lived for 1.5 and i thought that need to do something differently. I tried to do it diffidently and they live a lot longer. And guess what if it would not work i would try something else. Just never give up, that is most important. Some times unfortunately something can happened and we can figure it out , nothing we can do - just try again.
And we all here are betta lovers trying help to each other the best we can  And we always love to see another new little cute face, makes my day;-)
Good luck!!!


----------



## esun1993 (Mar 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  
Just wondering, what brand of AQ salt did you buy? It sounds like the culprit, I bought some AQ salt because I thought my betta had fin rot...but now I'm too scared to use it. 

I personally think what you 'need' to provide for your betta all depends on his personality. I have a friend who kept her betta in the same way as you did, plus a bit more frequent water changes, and it lived for 7 years and was pretty active in his 1/2g bowl. The same friend bought me a betta and got me the exact same equipment, but mine just looked so miserable and refused to eat or move. So I moved him to a bigger and heated tank, and within a minute of getting in there he was acting like a completely different fish! So I'd say do whatever it takes to make your betta happy!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

This brand would be fine. I would make a new thread about your betta. If you can post a picture. Give us more details. Sometimes you really don't need to treat them and stress them with anything. Sometimes just frequent water changes with stress coat might be enough. Its all depends on the symptoms. If you can make the post we can try to figure out... 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquariu..._id=26712445&gclid=CPfQkoiW-LwCFRPxOgodd2MA-g


----------



## esun1993 (Mar 1, 2014)

ANHEL123 said:


> This brand would be fine. I would make a new thread about your betta. If you can post a picture. Give us more details. Sometimes you really don't need to treat them and stress them with anything. Sometimes just frequent water changes with stress coat might be enough. Its all depends on the symptoms. If you can make the post we can try to figure out...
> 
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquariu..._id=26712445&gclid=CPfQkoiW-LwCFRPxOgodd2MA-g


I actually have my own thread posted:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=359929

I was just curious about the salt!


----------

